# My first turtle...Red Ear Slider?



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

Im thinkin about buying a 1'' red ear slider and putting it in my 10g for a bit. Im goin to use my aquaclear, goin to try to make the intake longer somehow. Im goin to add some sand, and a lamp. Will this be enough?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

red ear sliders need two types of lights, they need a basking light, which can be just a high wattage light from home depot of wal-mart or whatever, and they also need a UVA/UBV light. if they dont have the UV light, they will die, plain and simple. most bulbs cost about 25-30 dollars for the UV lights. i've got sand in my tank, it'll do, just wash it out good, and get something that they can lay and bask/rest on, look for a floating dock or some pieces of bark at your LFS. 1" are hard to get, i had to look everywhere before i finally found someone who would sell them to me. good luck. oh yea, you also need a heater for your water, and generally, your water should be at least twice as deep as your turtle is long...my water is like 12" deep though, its no biggie, just dont make it too full or the turtles may be able to get out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

We have like 30 red ear sliders that are 1'' We also have UVB/UVA lamps thats arel ike $20, and like $5 bulbs. Im goin to use home depot sand tho, Im thinkin.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

just be sure to get the play sand...and wash it out good...good luck


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> red ear sliders need two types of lights, they need a basking light, which can be just a high wattage light from home depot of wal-mart or whatever, and they also need a UVA/UBV light. *if they dont have the UV light, they will die, plain and simple*. most bulbs cost about 25-30 dollars for the UV lights. i've got sand in my tank, it'll do, just wash it out good, and get something that they can lay and bask/rest on, look for a floating dock or some pieces of bark at your LFS. 1" are hard to get, i had to look everywhere before i finally found someone who would sell them to me. good luck. oh yea, you also need a heater for your water, and generally, your water should be at least twice as deep as your turtle is long...my water is like 12" deep though, its no biggie, just dont make it too full or the turtles may be able to get out.


not really, i kept a red eared slider withought a uV light for 5-6 years...i let it go this summer in a lake in PA....it grew pretty big too....it didnt die tho...


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, I think Im goin to buy a Zen mp3 player instead, thanks tho guys!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dawgz, it had to get UV some way, it can't survive without it, you probably had it in a sunny room or something...they need UVB to convert into calcium and vitamin D3, without those they get bone defects and die...its a guaranteed death...and the thing about the sunny room, UV wont go through glass, so unless he was near and open window for a good portion of the week, then i doubt you kept him without UV lighting for 5-6 years. look up metabolic bone disease.

why would you release your pet into a pond in PA? that's irresponsible...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Before I knew about UVB lighting for turtles I kept a red ear slider for 14 years without it. We did give him some calcium/D3 supplements though as per the instructions of the pet store ages ago. He did only live 14 years though so he might've lived longer had we kept him in better conditions.

I know better now.

Also... A 10 gallon tank only does for a very short time. For turtles you're looking at 10 gallons per 1" of fish.

BUT. Since he's getting an mp3 player we'll just call this moot.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> dawgz, it had to get UV some way, it can't survive without it, you probably had it in a sunny room or something...they need UVB to convert into calcium and vitamin D3, without those they get bone defects and die...its a guaranteed death...and the thing about the sunny room, UV wont go through glass, so unless he was near and open window for a good portion of the week, then i doubt you kept him without UV lighting for 5-6 years. look up metabolic bone disease.
> 
> why would you release your pet into a pond in PA? that's irresponsible...


I released it into a LAKE in PA that has some turtles that i think are almost similar to it if not Red Eared sliders as well. I releases it because i have too many pets and i didnt have any other option..i jUST found out about the Turtle ranch thing that takes in turtles \adopts them....o well?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> dawgz, it had to get UV some way, it can't survive without it, you probably had it in a sunny room or something...they need UVB to convert into calcium and vitamin D3, without those they get bone defects and die...its a guaranteed death...and the thing about the sunny room, UV wont go through glass, so unless he was near and open window for a good portion of the week, then i doubt you kept him without UV lighting for 5-6 years. look up metabolic bone disease.
> 
> why would you release your pet into a pond in PA? that's irresponsible...


I released it into a LAKE in PA that has some turtles that i think are almost similar to it if not Red Eared sliders as well. I releases it because i have too many pets and i didnt have any other option..i jUST found out about the Turtle ranch thing that takes in turtles \adopts them....o well?
[/quote]

It's still irresponsible.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i dont think RES naturally occur in PA, most range maps say southest US, and mostly midwest especially along the mississippi. your turtle was most likely captive bred, he probably died several weeks after you let him go...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> i dont think RES naturally occur in PA, most range maps say southest US, and mostly midwest especially along the mississippi. your turtle was most likely captive bred, he probably died several weeks after you let him go...


why would he die? that lake has alota little fish and insects


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

first of all, he goes from small enclosure to vast wilderness, second of all, he's used to people feeding him, instead of foraging for his own food...and third of all, its god damn cold, he's not used to the whole hybernation thing during winter, he's never had to do it, since he's been captive bred. also predators, i mean, i dont know many things that hunt turtles, but im sure there's something...its just not a good idea to introduce a pet into the wild, its cruel to the animal, and it could fcuk up the eco-system in your area.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

my bad, i had no other option back then...i searched online and asked a few stores around here...no info still....


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

ya your little red ear definatly died, a turtle like that spoiled from being captive bred, made an awsome snack for any number of predators. and if the predators dident kill him i doubt he could chase down his own fish after the captive feeding, poor guy







lol


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

about chasing down fish...he got feeder fish every now and then....and he ate veggies too...so he ate alota stuff....


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> about chasing down fish...he got feeder fish every now and then....and he ate veggies too...so he ate alota stuff....


but he was in a tank, he could chase the fish down, wear them out, in a lake the fish can get away, but anyway i take back the dieing thing i sed earlyier im not sayin he died when u realeased him but theres a very LOW chance he survived, just because of the simple fact he was captive breed


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Update:

I will be buying a turtle...Got a nice paycheck, and still have enough for this summer's "ventures".


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

oh, what kind of turtlr are u pondering


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Red Ear I think. Or Map.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

ohhhh red ears are nice


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

I might go with a Map instead.

Do I really need to buy a $50 bulb tho :sad:


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you can find UV lights for like 20-30 bucks...its expensive, but its all part of owning the animal...heh.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how fast a RES grows? Not to hijack but serious question I had as my nephew wants a turtle.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

about 1.5" per year on average. it starts out quickly, and slows down a lot as they get bigger. if you buy a 1" turtle, it'll double its size in the first year, but it wont be full grown (11-12") for 8-10 years.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


>


Sorry..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i had a question, how do u guys deal with the "crap" the turtle makes in the water? I remember when i had my RES he'd leave huge chunks of sh*t every now and then in the water......


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> i had a question, how do u guys deal with the "crap" the turtle makes in the water? I remember when i had my RES he'd leave huge chunks of sh*t every now and then in the water......


Just like with a fish tank... Gravel syphon and suck it out.

This is why a lot of people keep turtle tanks bare bottom and do daily maitenance on their setups.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

I think Ive changed my mind again. I will save my $$$.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think Ive changed my mind again. I will save my $$$.












You're worse than me, heh... Probably a good idea though if you don't have money to invest into a larger setup down the line.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

Mettle said:


> I think Ive changed my mind again. I will save my $$$.












You're worse than me, heh... Probably a good idea though if you don't have money to invest into a larger setup down the line.
[/quote]

Exactly, I odnt feel like having a 6'' turtle in a 20'' tank









Maybe someday.

Oh, and NO ONE is worse than you!


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

im with u dannyboy, no turtle for me anytime soon


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

I wish there was something cool I oculd keep in my little 10g that I didnjt need to spend a couple hundred on just to keep. I cant afford $50 UV bulb, light, food, driftwood, new substrate, new filter and a $50 turtle.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

leopard gecko...50-70 bucks for the actual gecko, but other than that, you can use whatever for bedding, newspaper, paper towels, a basking light (a total of about 6 bucks at wal-mart) and a rock...which you can find in your yard.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh ya? Hmm...any type of frog?

Im goin to go look around and Ill come back and ask about the ones I like.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

pacman frog, 20-30 bucks, eats crickets and pinkies...sits around all day and does nothing...you need a light...lol. a few other things, but they're mad low maintinence as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Ya and dont they take massive shits?


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think Ive changed my mind again. I will save my $$$.


----------

